
Ask HN: Are smart watches worth it? - brightball
I haven&#x27;t tested the smartwatch waters of apple&#x2F;android&#x2F;Fitbit but lately I&#x27;ve been wondering more. Now that they&#x27;ve been out for a while are they actually useful or just fad items that you&#x27;ll forget about after a couple of months? Any ways they&#x27;ve improved your life?
======
telebone_man
Like a lot of products, it's great if it solves a problem that you just happen
to have.

I currently have a Fitbit charge 2. I've used Fitbit for a few years now.

For me, it offers otherwise hidden insights into my state of health. We're not
all totally self-aware spiritualists who can meditate and smoothie our way to
good health. Sometimes I rely on my smart watch informing my sleeping has
gotten worse, or my resting heart raise has gone up, to indicate I'm going
through a stressful time and need to fix it.

Otherwise, it reminds me when I've been sitting still for a long time. Easy to
do when you're 'in the zone'.

There's some other stuff I think is specific to Fitbit. Namely, the community
side of things? Where you can join a group where you all compete to have the
most steps in a given period. The interface to that is great, I think.

------
mattbgates
I used to wear a Fitbit religiously, for about 2 years. I considered it my
"fat band" and while it kept me aware that i should walk more and exercise, I
can't say it did wonders for me. Was it useful? Sure -- it made me want to
walk more.

And yeah, I lost some weight. But after a while, it just gets annoying. In
general, I can't wear watches, bands, or anything like that. After a while, my
wrist starts to turn red and break out in hives. I've tried all different
brands and its the same result. My girlfriend even gave me her Apple Watch
when she switched to another watch and that too, made me break out in a rash
after just a week or two of wearing it.

So aside from forgetting to wear my Apple watch, it just causes me rashes.

I'd say it is preference.. some people like them, some don't.

------
rkwan94
I think my Moto 360v1 has been worth what I paid for it. I got it on special
when it was ~150 USD. Its not for everyone and I especially wouldn't use it as
a full-time fitness tracker since it only lasts a day and the HR monitor is
hit or miss. Right now, the smartwatch market is in a bad place. The new ones
may look better than their predecessors, but they also haven't added 'good'
value. There's too many smartwatches that either try to cram in a whole bunch
of hardware that not a lot of people want, or are simply too expensive for
what they are. Until Android Wear has a solid Pebble-like alternative for a
reasonable price (85-140 USD) I won't replace mine anytime soon.

------
neofrommatrix
I have a Moto360v2 which I must have used a month or so. Now it just sits
there in the charger. If you are looking for fitness tracking, might as well
buy a Fitbit. For other notifications and the like, might as well use the
phone. There's only so much you can display on that tiny screen. I haven't
tried the Apple Watch. That may be better. Personally, I think it's a fad.

~~~
iamdave
I officially gave up on Fitbit once and for all when my third one (at this
point a Fitbit Charge HR2) suffered the classic band tearing away from the
bit. No more.

Switched over to the Galaxy Gear S2; I like the software better, I like the
ability to choose different watch faces, I like the apps, _and I love being
able to detach the band at will_. I have two bands now, one's my "okay to get
sweaty/dirty band" and the other is my "wearing to work" band.

------
seanwilson
I started wearing a regular watch after not having one for a while. Sounds
stupid but being able to quickly check the time instead of awkwardly pulling
out my phone saves a bit of time. I don't get emails/IMs often enough that I
would need to immediately check that I can be bothered having something extra
to charge though.

------
coralreef
Own an Apple Watch 1. I wear it every time I go running for tracking distance
and time, as well as watching my heart rate.

Aside from that I don't really wear it. Notifications on the wrist is nice,
but doesn't add that much value. No apps of value either.

~~~
wapz
Don't you need to be paired with the phone to give distance (or are you using
some pedometer function?)

I've used Polar HR watches a lot in the past and after usually 15 jogs/bike
rides I could estimate my HR pretty darn close (and I would get worse at
estimates after a few months and put it back on for a ride or two).

~~~
thirdsun
The first Apple Watch needed the paired iPhone to use GPS, otherwise it would
estimate distance based on previous data. Series 2 of the Apple Watch has GPS
built-in tough, so the phone isn't needed for your sports tracking.

------
limeblack
It's convoent to read messages I guess. They do seem more like a fad item.
Your phone can track your steps supposedly so I'm not quite sure why the watch
has that much of an advantage.

